# Tivo Edge Issue



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello,

I recently purchased a Tivo Edge with a Xfinity Cable Card. I have started recording stuff and I use KPMG to transfer the file to my computer. I've noticed when playing back the file there are times where it skips sections as if the file is corrupt or something. I've played the file back on my tivo itself and it doesnt have any issues so I think its something that is occuring during transfer. Has anyone else run into this and if so have you been able to identify a fix? It's really annoying to have sections get skipped.

Any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cruff (Aug 24, 2015)

When you transfer the files, is there a setting to delete the auto-skipped commercials? Or is this missing non-commercial portions?


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

cruff said:


> When you transfer the files, is there a setting to delete the auto-skipped commercials? Or is this missing non-commercial portions?


Unfortunately(or maybe fortunately) I don't have that setting enabled in KMTG as I had issues with it in the past, but the issue I'm experiencing is happening even during the tv show or movie.


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

tgillispie said:


> Unfortunately(or maybe fortunately) I don't have that setting enabled in KMTG as I had issues with it in the past, but the issue I'm experiencing is happening even during the tv show or movie.


I want to update this to see if there is anyone out there that has this issue. I have done further testin(network cables, coax cables etc). I even tried using pyTivo which had some success but there were 300+ dropped packets during the transfer. At times the video is fine and other times its not. I have verified it is NOT the tivo or cable card as playback on tivo is fine. 

Has anyone seen this using KMTTG or pyTivo and been able to resolve it. Thanks for the assit.


----------



## tgillispie (Apr 7, 2017)

tgillispie said:


> I want to update this to see if there is anyone out there that has this issue. I have done further testin(network cables, coax cables etc). I even tried using pyTivo which had some success but there were 300+ dropped packets during the transfer. At times the video is fine and other times its not. I have verified it is NOT the tivo or cable card as playback on tivo is fine.
> 
> Has anyone seen this using KMTTG or pyTivo and been able to resolve it. Thanks for the assit.


I will also say, i have tried multiple computers and sometimes the issue happens regardless of the computer but sometimes it happens. 

Its definitely a difficult issue. I can attach screen shots if needed.


----------

